# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Липовые "одноклассники"

## PavelA

За пару дней получил пару писем:



> Здравствуйте, !
> 
> Ваш друг Еловой Дмитрий приглашает Вас к себе в гости на сайт Одноклассники KM.RU.
> 
> Для того, чтобы принять приглашение, перейдите по ссылке
> 
> hттp://odnoklassniki.km.ru/?inviteid=2844184





> Hi,
> 
> I looked for you on Reunion.com, but you weren't there. I use Reunion.com to
> search for lost friends and contacts, and to stay connected with people I know,
> so please connect with me.
> 
> -Anatoli
> 
> RESPOND TO ANATOLI:
> ...


С первым бы я ладно согласился, хотя такого чела точно не знаю.
Второе любопытнее: свалилось из Америки, как бы от человека, который является большим боссом и никогда такими глупостями заниматься не будет.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rene-gad

> За пару дней получил пару писем


 А ты на одноклассники.ру зарегистрирован?

----------


## PavelA

Да.

----------


## Rene-gad

> Да.


меня мой друг тоже агитировал. Но я посмотрел, какой там хаос творится... Кроме того привычка у меня: Не давать свои настоящие данные на некриптованых порталах  :Wink:

----------


## PavelA

Проблема тут в том. что это не мой друг и совсем с другого портала. Если идти по этому пути, то тут просто утечка И-ции с одноклассников на конкурентный проект (км.ру).

----------


## Rene-gad

> тут просто утечка И-ции с одноклассников на конкурентный проект (км.ру).


Да одноклассники.ру вообще проходной двор. Тут инфа не только конкуррентам доступна, но и каждому scriptkiddie. Так что моя привычка хорошая  :Cheesy:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

таак, а у меня сыпятся приглашения на одноклассники.км.ру на адрес, не засвеченный ни в одноклассниках, ни на вконтакте...

----------


## Rene-gad

> а у меня сыпятся приглашения на одноклассники.км.ру на адрес, не засвеченный ни в одноклассниках, ни на вконтакте...


обратитсь в раздел Помогите по правилам...  :Cheesy:  И пришли туда же всех твоих респондентов, у которых есть есть этот адрес.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

а вот старенькое из той же оперы (в папке спам нашлось) - 




> Return-path: <[email protected]>
> Received: from [79.83.45.32] (port=2186 helo=scoutquest.com)
>         by mx58.mail.ru with esmtp 
>         id 1JaXE1-000KF0-00; Sat, 15 Mar 2008 17:19:05 +0300
> Received-SPF: none (mx58.mail.ru: 79.83.45.32 is neither permitted nor denied by domain of scoutquest.com)
> client-ip=79.83.45.32; [email protected]; helo=scoutquest.com;
> Received: from unknown (HELO smtp-server1.cfdenselr.com) (Sat, 15 Mar 2008 16:11:26 +0100)
>         by snmp.otwaloow.com with ASMTP; Sat, 15 Mar 2008 16:11:26 +0100
> Received: from [92.202.76.62] by smtp4.cyberemailings.com with SMTP; Sat, 15 Mar 2008 16:00:34 +0100
> ...


особенно мне нравится что адрес электронной почты на который оно пришло нигде не упоминается)))

----------


## Rene-gad

> особенно мне нравится что адрес электронной почты на который оно пришло нигде не упоминается)))


а это не твое мыло: с[email protected]  :Wink:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> а это не твое мыло: с[email protected]


в том-то и дело, что нет  :Smiley:

----------


## amistad-dm

а мне постоянно на mail.ru приходят спам-письма, даже не смотрю, просто удаляю, 
может знаете как от них избавиться, жаловаться на спам бесполезно, от этого его еще больше приходит, спам фильтры - от них похоже одно название, единственный выход вижу , например, завести другой ящик на hotmail.com

----------


## stigor

С одной стороны, сайт одноклассники наверное неплохая идея, но в конце концов информацией об участниках (+ фотографии) воспользуются либо мошенники, либо люди в фуражках.

----------


## PavelA

> в том-то и дело, что нет


Адрес, который был забит в поле BCC. Его здесь не увидишь, он скрыт.
Это обычная работа спамеров.

----------


## borka

> С одной стороны, сайт одноклассники наверное неплохая идея, но в конце концов информацией об участниках (+ фотографии) воспользуются либо мошенники, либо люди в фуражках.


Думаю, у людей в фуражках этой информации достаточно.  :Wink:

----------


## Alexey P.

Информации никогда не бывает достаточно.
Такой шикарный ресурс однозначно будет полезен  :Smiley:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> Информации никогда не бывает достаточно.
> Такой шикарный ресурс однозначно будет полезен


Согласен :Smiley:  ! Я принципиально не хочу добровольно создавать на себя досье особенно если учесть, что оно уже довно собрано :Wink:  посему если нужно,
 что то там посмотреть то создаю анкету с шутошным названием которую впоследствии удаляю

----------


## rayoflight

> а мне постоянно на mail.ru приходят спам-письма, даже не смотрю, просто удаляю, 
> может знаете как от них избавиться, жаловаться на спам бесполезно, от этого его еще больше приходит, спам фильтры - от них похоже одно название, единственный выход вижу , например, завести другой ящик на hotmail.com


mail.ru это  просто помойка,они сами же и начинают рассылать спам.Из российских почтовых служб рекомендую обратить внимание на yandex.ru
Ну а лучшая почта,на мой взгляд,это Gmail.com с великолепной защитой от спама от Postini.
http://www.cnews.ru/news/top/index.s...7/07/09/258061

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> mail.ru это  просто помойка,они сами же и начинают рассылать спам.Из российских почтовых служб рекомендую обратить внимание на yandex.ru
> Ну а лучшая почта,на мой взгляд,это Gmail.com с великолепной защитой от спама от Postini.
> http://www.cnews.ru/news/top/index.s...7/07/09/258061


Они все хороши пока не засветят! У меня есть на майле ящик дык вот за 3 года не одного спам письма!

----------


## sergey888

Я тоже интересовался всеми этими yandex.ru, Gmail.com, Mail.ru.
Но со временем все это отошло и осталось только Hotmail.com или чаще, что в принципе тоже самое msn.com, лично для меня это самое удобное. А главное при регистрации например на форуме туда приходят письма активации быстрее всех.

----------


## FinRaduga

> Я тоже интересовался всеми этими yandex.ru, Gmail.com, Mail.ru.
> Но со временем все это отошло и *осталось только Hotmail.com* или чаще, что в принципе тоже самое msn.com, лично для меня это самое удобное. А главное при регистрации например на форуме туда приходят письма активации быстрее всех.


Да, уж, знамо! Лечим и латаем систему на протяжении многих лет!



> Windows Live Hotmail
> Следующее поколение MSN Hotmail: многофункциональная бесплатная почта *с технологией безопасности корпорации Майкрософт*


 :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## stigor

Если почтовый ящик назвать [email protected]****.ru, то весь спам твой,вирусы тоже ))

----------


## senyak

Вот тут такую штуку нашел в инете на хорошем форуме



> Внимание!
> 05.05.2008 в 21:27 "Одноклассники" запустили вирус. Если вы сидите на данном сайте не добавляйте контакт Алексей Дмитриев, 32 года, Москва, потому что это вирус!!! Он разрушает весь жесткий диск!!! Если его кто-то схватит из твоего списка, то ты тоже. Знакомые уже пострадали! Windows летит при первом выключении компьютера. 
> Будьте внимательны!


Реально ли это?

----------


## DVi

По одноклассникам ходят боты и посылают личные сообщения с предложением зайти на сайты (что примечательно - расположенные на narod.ru) и что-то там посмотреть.
ИМХО речь именно об этом.

----------


## bolshoy kot

> Внимание!
> 05.05.2008 в 21:27 "Одноклассники" запустили вирус. Если вы сидите на данном сайте не добавляйте контакт Алексей Дмитриев, 32 года, Москва, потому что это вирус!!! Он разрушает весь жесткий диск!!! Если его кто-то схватит из твоего списка, то ты тоже. Знакомые уже пострадали! Windows летит при первом выключении компьютера.
> Будьте внимательны!


Мне такое про ICQ писали. Не добавляйте контакт Kimi9 (точно ник не помню) с номером ... , это вирус, Windows летит при первом выключении компьютера.

Мне присылали письма другого плана. Скриншоты тут. Там была ссылка на  :"http://": odnoklassniks.info .

----------


## senyak

Странно, н оу меня этот сайт привел на odnoklassniki.ru. Только незнаю почему

----------


## Гриша

Поддельное письмо содержит ссылку на сайт  :"http://": odnoklassniks.info, который зарегистрирован в Сингапуре. При переходе по данной ссылке запускается программный код на языке Java Script, использующий уязвимость в браузере Internet Explorer и загружающий на компьютер пользователя троянскую программу-загрузчик Trojan.Win32.Agent.qxk, после чего происходит автоматическое перенаправление пользователя на оригинальный сайт Одноклассники.ru.

----------


## senyak

Ну я что-то так и думал. Если захожу на сайт, значит он рабочий. *Гриша* - спасибо

----------


## PavelA

@senyak Следи за ссылками. Адрес в мсж липовый, а это вполне м.б. и должна быть подстава.

----------


## swxth

Получил сегодня такое письмо от [email protected] (адрес правильный) на почтовый ящик, который там даже не зареген. У меня стоит сборщик писем, поэтому не обратил внимание кому адресованно. Самое примечательное что я всетаки перешел по ссылке =( Но я перед этим успел отметить отправителя, он был правильный, т.е. какой всегда.
Проверьте пожалуйста ссылку, что я в итоге поймал =((((



Здравствуйте, swxth1!

Вам пришло новое сообщение от пользователя:

Максим Белоножко

Чтобы прочитать сообщение перейдите по ссылке:

[sanitized]//mi?l=CCGTrprpfy.....cplLpipbiMODXj[/url]

Если указанная выше ссылка не открывается, скопируйте ее в буфер обмена,
вставьте в адресную строку браузера и нажмите ввод.

Вы получили это письмо, потому что зарегистрированы на сайте odnoklassniki.ru
Вы можете настроить отправку уведомлений о новых сообщениях
в разделе "Моя страница" > "Мои настройки"

--
С уважением,
Служба поддержки odnoklassniki.ru

--------------------------------------------------------------

Общайся с одноклассниками на мобильном телефоне.

Зайди с телефона на wap.odnoklassniki.ru!

----------


## 1205

переадресует на оригинальный сайт одноклассников. если зарегистрированы на odnoklassniki.ru, лучше поменять пароль.
Вроде ничего не загружает, но не уверен, заходил через лису с Noscript.

----------


## pig

> Проверьте пожалуйста ссылку, что я в итоге поймал =((((


Весьма мерзкий зловред оттуда выскакивает. Поэтому вам прямая дорога в "Помогите!".

----------


## swxth

Ну пошел собирать сухари, тьфу данные для "Помогите"
Самое интересное что мне пришло только что ещё одно такое же письмо.... Ещё с утра отписался в службу поддержки Одноклассников, Ответа нет... А ведь письмо вроде как идут официально от них...

*Добавлено через 1 час 43 минуты*




> Весьма мерзкий зловред оттуда выскакивает. Поэтому вам прямая дорога в "Помогите!".



Инфекции не подхватил, диагноз врачей "Здоров"

А как величают сей зловред, чтобы побольше о нем узнать. У знакомых боюсь возникнут проблемы с этим могут. Полюбому будут мне звонить и спрашивать что и как делать.

----------


## pig

> Ещё с утра отписался в службу поддержки Одноклассников, Ответа нет... А ведь письмо вроде как идут официально от них...


Чистой воды подделка. Я тоже так могу.

----------


## rayoflight

> Получил сегодня такое письмо от [email protected] (адрес правильный) на почтовый ящик, который там даже не зареген.


То же самое:бомбардируют подобными письмами ящик,даже не зарегистрированный там.Причем даже не мое имя в заголовке и от каких-то Вась,Петь,Тань,которых я вообще не знаю.Занёс адрес в черный список,пока тихо.

----------


## Lamer

Аналогично :-)

Причем, пришло на почтовый ящик типа "от фонаря (у меня почтовый сервер @bosch.54.ru т.е. [email protected] от фонаря подставленно...


Уважаемый пользователь, ivanov1! 

Информируем Вас, что Вы получили новое письмо от пользователя:

Angelina

Чтобы посмотреть письмо перейдите по ссылке:

http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/52?H=H5K...81JA9JG8LVC0BQ 

--
С уважением,
служба поддержки Odnoklassniki.ru

----------


## Strange

> Аналогично :-)
> 
> Чтобы посмотреть письмо перейдите по ссылке:
> 
> http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/52?H=H5K...81JA9JG8LVC0BQ


Ага, но href (и клик соответственно) на ссылке уводит на какой-то блогспот, где есть в яваскрипте location.href, уводящий на .cn домен.

Кстати подскажите, чем, кроме яваскрипта, можно сделать его unescape и вывести результат в нормальном виде?

----------


## DVi

http://www.us-webmasters.com/Decode-URLs/

----------


## Strange

Спасибо, нашёл чуть более удобную штуку:
http://text.cav.in/

----------


## GrAnd

Письма, якобы от "Одноклассников" приходят мне регулярно, хотя я там и не зарегистрирован. Меня они не напрягают, ибо по всяким ссылкам переходить давно отучен. Но ведь ламеров полно. А потом вычищай их компы от зловредов.

Вобщем, хочу блокировать такие поддельные письма на почтовом фильтре, но боюсь, что случайно и легальные письма с настоящих "Одноклассников" заблокирую.

Вот заголовок одного из таких писем:


```
Return-Path: <[email protected]>
Received: from server03.***.***.ru ([192.168.0.1])
    by mx.***.***.ru (Courier Mail Server 2.06) with ESMTP id 04V0003P
    for <***@***.***.ru>; Mon, 25 Aug 2008 10:47:20 +0400
Received: from [78.162.232.21] (unknown [78.162.) 
    by server03.***.***.ru (Spamooborona SMTP proxy); Mon, 25 Aug 2008 10:47:29 -0300 (Московское время (зима))
X-Spam-Flag: NO
X-Spam-Yversion: Spamooborona-2.2
Received: from [78.162.232.21] by mx.e.telefonica.net; Mon, 25 Aug 2008 08:47:20 +0200
Date: Mon, 25 Aug 2008 08:47:20 +0200
From: =?koi8-r?B?Iu/Ezs/LzMHT087Jy8kucnUi?= 
    <[email protected]>
X-Mailer: The Bat! (v2.00.7) Personal
Reply-To: [email protected]
X-Priority: 3 (Normal)
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
To: ***@***.***.ru
Subject: =?koi8-r?B?99kg0M/M1d7JzMkgzs/Xz8Ug08/Pwt3FzsnFIQ==?=
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: text/html;
charset=koi8-r
Content-Transfer-Encoding: 8bit
```

Первое, что бросается в глаза: ошибка в поле "From:" ("odnoklassniki.ru" вместо "odnoclassniki.ru") и несоответствие этому адресу информации в полях "Return-Path:", "Received:", "Reply-To:", "Message-ID:".
Это можно использовать для блокировки, но к сожалению, я не знаю какие особенности оформления этих полей у легальных писем (сам я там не зарегистрирован и не собираюсь) и поэтому боюсь немного перебдеть.

Если не сложно, кто-нить вышлите пример заголовка настоящего письма-уведомления с настоящего сайта "Одноклассники". Разумеется с вымаранной стремной информацией.

----------


## 1205

> Первое, что бросается в глаза: ошибка в поле "From:" ("odnoklassniki.ru" вместо "odnoclassniki.ru")


Ну вообще-то odno*k*lassniki.ru-правильная ссылка, так что это не ошибка. odnoclassniki.ru- сайт компании ICM.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## GrAnd

> Ну вообще-то odno*k*lassniki.ru-правильная ссылка, так что это не ошибка. odnoclassniki.ru- сайт компании ICM.


И в самом деле  :Smiley: )) А я-то думал, что у нас как всегда - 3 ошибки в слове из трех букв "нет" делают его совершенно неузнаваемым, но означающим то же самое - отказ  :Wink: .

Придется, значит, по соответствию полей смотреть. А это уже деликатнее. Так вышлет кто-нить настоящий заголовок?

----------


## GrAnd

Ну спасибо за оперативность  :Smiley: )).

Нашел заголовки реального письма с "Одноклассников".
Действительно, можно настроить фильтр на несоответствие полей. Но можно и еще кое по каким признакам отсеивать.

----------


## PavelA

Здравствуйте, Павел!

Вашей фотографии поставлена новая оценка!

Чтобы ее увидеть, перейдите по ссылке:
 :"http://": www.odnoklassniki.ru/marks?l=orvtkhrcichzrucss_doleucbmbcuptijaf
Туда заходим, видим симпатичную девицу, не блондинку. А в ее профиле запись: зайди ко мне на сайт. Думаю, что там звери.

----------


## GrAnd

> Здравствуйте, Павел!
> 
> Вашей фотографии поставлена новая оценка!
> 
> Чтобы ее увидеть, перейдите по ссылке:
> http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/marks?l=...eucbmbcuptijaf
> Туда заходим, видим симпатичную девицу, не блондинку. А в ее профиле запись: зайди ко мне на сайт. Думаю, что там звери.


После того, как я на MTA настроил отсекать такие письма по несоответствию полей, ко мне ни одного сообщения от лже-одноклассников не свалилось. Хотя стучатся регулярно. Вот за первые 3 дня этой недели ровно 90 штук были заблокированы.

----------


## kuk

> После того, как я на MTA настроил отсекать такие письма по несоответствию полей, ко мне ни одного сообщения от лже-одноклассников не свалилось. Хотя стучатся регулярно. Вот за первые 3 дня этой недели ровно 90 штук были заблокированы.


Как узнали, что их заблокировали? Они у Вас в корзине на МТА лежат?

----------


## ISO

Очередное мошенничество на одноклассниках. Пришло от друга сообщение, про которое он и знать не знает в котором указана ссылка  :"http://": odnoklassniti-special.ru/ Просто ввёл любой адрес и что то в поле пароль, переслали на  :"http://": odnoklassniti-special.ru/akcya.html 
Двойное мошенничество получается, вначале логин и пароль утащили , а теперь ещё и смс отправить просят. 
PS: Куда отправить инфу о данных мошеннических страничках?

----------


## ScratchyClaws

написать хостеру сайта + можно написать в сами одноклассники

----------


## ISO

> написать хостеру сайта + можно написать в сами одноклассники


Хостеру написал, одноклассники знают об этом сайте, а вот что бы Google их занёс в чёрный список?

----------


## valho

> Хостеру написал, одноклассники знают об этом сайте, а вот что бы Google их занёс в чёрный список?


Он уже занесён.

----------


## valho

вот ещё пару - *odnoklassniki-best.ru* уже нету, перенаправляет на порно-сайт, (может стоять вредоносный код, хотя скорей всего это дело рук гугла).

Ссылка приходит по аське -
*Привет ! Смотри,Маша регнулась в одноклассниках,фотки скрытые свои показала! Жесть !!
*odnocklasnlki.ru/getImage?photoId=168026987738&photoType=1*

----------


## valho

и вообще, я хоть и зарегин в одноклассниках, почти никогда туда не захожу и при таком огромном количестве двойников своих, администрации сайта было бы неплохо сделать цифровую подпись логотипа себе, чтоб когда мне приспичило  раз в год туда зайти, я бы не искал в этих маленьких буковках при вводе адреса и не портя себе зрение, что это именно их сайт.

----------


## senyak

Приветствуем Вас, senya!

Вы получили новое сообщение от пользователя:
Анюта

Чтобы прочитать сообщение перейдите по ссылке:
odnoklassniki.ru/mi?l=RGENNX9PI0O15C5EXB0

Если указанная выше ссылка не открывается, скопируйте ее в буфер обмена, вставьте в адресную строку браузера и нажмите ввод.

Вы получили это письмо, потому что зарегистрированы на сайте odnoklassniki.ru
Вы можете настроить отправку уведомлений о новых сообщениях в разделе "Моя страница" > "Мои настройки"
--
С уважением,
Служба поддержки odnoklassniki.ru

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Приветствуем Вас, senya!
> 
> Вы получили новое сообщение от пользователя:
> Анюта
> 
> Чтобы прочитать сообщение перейдите по ссылке:
> odnoklassniki.ru/mi?l=RGENNX9PI0O15C5EXB0
> 
> Если указанная выше ссылка не открывается, скопируйте ее в буфер обмена, вставьте в адресную строку браузера и нажмите ввод.
> ...


этот адрес на одноклассниках зареген? Они формат ссылок сменили недавно.

----------


## valho

*money.yandex.tk* там и одноклассники и яндекс-деньги (*money-yandex.tk*) и наверно ещё что то если покопать...

----------


## SDA

> Здравствуйте, Павел!
> 
> Вашей фотографии поставлена новая оценка!
> 
> Чтобы ее увидеть, перейдите по ссылке:
> http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/marks?l=...eucbmbcuptijaf
> Туда заходим, видим симпатичную девицу, не блондинку. А в ее профиле запись: зайди ко мне на сайт. Думаю, что там звери.


 Теперь на odnoklassniki.ru все оценки платные. Кому охота тратить деньги на незнакомых и даже на знакомых? Естественно по ссылке звери.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Теперь на odnoklassniki.ru все оценки платные. Кому охота тратить деньги на незнакомых и даже на знакомых? Естественно по ссылке звери.


платная оценка только 5+, только что проверила

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> платная оценка только 5+, только что проверила


 ну жесть... ну маразм

----------


## Doc18

> За пару дней получил пару писем:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> С первым бы я ладно согласился, хотя такого чела точно не знаю.
> Второе любопытнее: свалилось из Америки, как бы от человека, который является большим боссом и никогда такими глупостями заниматься не будет.


На сайт hттp://odnoklassniki.km.ru/ я попал С САМИХ ОДНОКЛАССНИКОВ!!! Там была ссылка... То-ли в разделе "дружественные сайты", в каком-то таком... Как думаете, там её разместили админы, или это Последствие взлома?

----------


## fotorama

сегодня получил письмецо якобы от одноклассников.ру 


```
Здраствуйте!
Вам пришло письмо от Светланы для просмотра перейдите по ссылке:
hттp://ввв.odnoklassniki.ru/cdk/st.cmd/main/st.categoryId/1/st.locationId/10411885508/tkn/5044
```

с виду похоже на правду.... но увы только с виду…
1 что насторожило это краткость письма и то что в письме не обратились камне по имени.
2 посмотрев на ссылочу увидел что она не совсем та за которую себя выдает в действительности она выглядит так hттp://inlanger.попундер…… (если нужно напишу полный адрес ссылочки пока на нее сам не заходи и не знаю что там находиться)
3 ошибка в первом же слове Здравствуйте не хватает буквы *В*

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*

только что пришло письмо от настоящих одноклассников
думаю есть разница



```
Здравствуйте, Владимир! 

Вам пришло новое сообщение от пользователя:

Ххххх Ххххххххх(ххх-ххх-ххх)

Чтобы прочитать сообщение перейдите по ссылке:

hттp://www.odnoklassniki.ru/


Если указанная выше ссылка не открывается, скопируйте ее в буфер обмена,
вставьте в адресную строку браузера и нажмите ввод.

Вы получили это письмо, потому что зарегистрированы на сайте odnoklassniki.ru
Вы можете настроить отправку уведомлений о новых сообщениях
в разделе "Моя страница" > "Мои настройки".

--
С уважением,
Служба поддержки Odnoklassniki.ru

--------------------------------------------------------------

Общайся с одноклассниками на мобильном телефоне.

Зайди с телефона на ВАП.odnoklassniki.ru!
```

----------


## valho

а кто нибудь скажет что это такое - odnogruppnik.ru?  а то скопировал odnoklassniki.ru вставил в firefox нажал перейти и у меня этот сайт появился и мышка отвалилась, потом сколько не пробовал уже такое не проявлялось, глюки что ли...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## valho

*хттп://stavim.net*



> Продаем доступ к анкетам на сайте одноклассники ру ( odnoklassniki.ru )
> Оказываем услугу моментальное получение доступа
> 
> Мы владеем полной базой данных сайта odnoklassniki.ru
> Последнее обновление 12.01.2009. Если анкета зарегистрирована позже, то вам придется
> подождать нового обновления.
> Стоимость 999 руб. ( только яндекс или WebMoney ) Оплата автоматическая.
> 
> Взлом - моментальный, сразу после оплаты вы получаете логин и пароль на почту.





> Наш сайт скрытый, если вы на него попали, это значит что вас на него послало доверенное лицо.
> Разглашение о существовании этого сайта - запрещено. Если вы довольны результатом и
> хотите посоветовать услугу взлома друзьям, то сообщайте им адрес доверенного лица с помощью
> которого вы сюда попали.
> 
> За разглашение о нашем сайте в интернете вы будите наказаны. Мы можем все,
> от того что ваши знакомые перестанут с вами общаться и до списания всех средств
> на мобильном телефоне.
> 
> ...


 Малолетки млин!

----------


## ScratchyClaws

*valho* не страшно было ссылку публиковать?

----------


## valho

> *valho* не страшно было ссылку публиковать?


У нас в подъезде сидит консьержка в отдельной будочке с пулемётом наготове

----------


## SDA

> *valho* не страшно было ссылку публиковать?


Такие угрозы - "фуфел" и называть их надо "фуфлыжники", по поводу других служб - "фуфел" им и даром не нужен. Единственное пострадает тот, кто отправит 999 руб. т.е. их просто подарит. Методы соц. инженерии в основном не меняются, меняется только их оформления. Раньше был крек "для бесплатного интернета" с трояном в придачу, сейчас "кидок" на деньги под "соусом" доступ на все анкеты. Но мошенников надо знать в "лицо", а ветку форума "мошенничество в сети" посещает много пользователей.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Такие угрозы - "фуфел" и называть их надо "фуфлыжники", по поводу других служб - "фуфел" им и даром не нужен. Единственное пострадает тот, кто отправит 999 руб. т.е. их просто подарит. Методы соц. инженерии в основном не меняются, меняется только их оформления. Раньше был крек "для бесплатного интернета" с трояном в придачу, сейчас "кидок" на деньги под "соусом" доступ на все анкеты. Но мошенников надо знать в "лицо", а ветку форума "мошенничество в сети" посещает много пользователей.


блин.... я ж шучу  :Cheesy: 

я от предупреждающего сообщения на сайте чуть под стол не съехала... исключительно от смеха  :Wink:

----------


## SDA

> блин.... я ж шучу 
> 
> я от предупреждающего сообщения на сайте чуть под стол не съехала... исключительно от смеха


 :Cheesy:  я тоже посмеялся  :Cheesy:

----------


## senyak

Еще одни одноклассники - хттп://vip-friends.ru/

----------


## fotorama

> Еще одни одноклассники - хттп://vip-friends.ru/


вот что выдола опера при переходе на этот сайт

----------


## Rampant

Похоже сдулись "Одноклассники":



> This account has been suspended.
> Either the domain has been overused, or the reseller ran out of resources.

----------

